# City Tramping Tips Pt. 2



## Eager (Jun 13, 2012)

*Problem:*
You've found the perfect spot to set up home base in this town... You're gonna need transportation to get around and on the cheap. The obvious solution to any punk is a bicycle, but for rubber tramps space is limited and sacrificing sleeping space for a bike kinda eliminates the point of having a rig to live in... and RV-specific/hitch bike racks are pricey, trunk models (used correctly) block back door access on most vans/many RVs, and roof models can't clear a lot of underpass clearances in older cities


*Solution:*
If your RV or van is of the typical US punk variety (old American-made van), there is a solution... Get a cheap Walmart trunk model bike rack, and mount it to the FRONT of your home. The whole front of your RV is unused space, so why not take advantage of it, and eliminate back door blockage (not to be confused with constipation, another kind of back door blockage), or having to climb your roof everytime you wanna bike to the liquor store. For extra security, you can bolt the rack through your hood, and use a cable lock to lock it to your bumper.










*Problem:*
Chances are that you have a old, dicey rig with crappy stained carpeting from years of abuse by the yuppie children who played in it when their parents took them camping or a van with no floor at all. You will never be able to replace them on your sign-flagging salary, right?

*Solution:*
Actually, fancy floors are there for the taking. Check out any Home Depot's hardwood floor department for free "samples". These sample squares fit together like regular floor tiles, and may be too small to refloor your typical punk house, but after hitting up several stores, you'll easily have enough samples to refloor your rig with fancy shit like Bamboo or Ebony.







And a random picture of my rig, cuz Im vain like that:






*And a song, of course:*


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Jun 14, 2012)

My buddy did the laminate wood flooring in his van, it's pretty tits, totally gonna do the same when I get a van.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jun 14, 2012)

nice again man. I know what ya mean when the bike blocks the door. I had mine bungeed to the ladder with the front tire propped between the door and spare tire, real pain in the ass. I'm gonna try the wood floors if ever i decide to upgrade


----------



## dprogram (Sep 20, 2012)

got a whole box of wood flooring I found in a foreclosure awhile back...going to use this idea....thanks


----------

